# Bachmann: Obama ‘Has Failed the African American Community’ and Hispanic Community



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*(CNSNews.com)* - Pointing to double-digit unemployment rates among African Americans and Hispanics, Rep. Michele Bachmann (R.-Minn.) said on Friday that President Barack Obama "has failed" both these communities.
"This president has failed the Hispanic community. He has failed the African-American community," said Bachmann. "He has failed us all when it comes to jobs."
Bachmann, who is seeking the Republican presidential nomination for 2012, made the remarks at the "Republican Leadership Conference" held in New Orleans over the weekend. Other Republican presidential contenders-including Newt Gingrich, Rick Santorum, Ron Paul and Herman Cain-also spoke at the event, as did Texas Gov. Rick Perry, who is reportedly considering a run for president.

Bachmann: Obama


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Bachmann: Obama 'Has Failed the African American Community' and Hispanic Communit*

19/20 African Americans voted for Obama (according to stat I read), not sure if it's true, but I suspect a majority of them are going to stay home this time. Obama has failed everyone, not just Blacks and Latinos.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Bachmann: Obama 'Has Failed the African American Community' and Hispanic Communit*

I thought it was 20/19, because some were driven twice to the polls by Acorn.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Bachmann: Obama 'Has Failed the African American Community' and Hispanic Communit*



7costanza said:


> I thought it was 20/19, because some were driven twice to the polls by Acorn.


You're amazing.


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Bachmann: Obama 'Has Failed the African American Community' and Hispanic Communit*

I am glad Bachmann has entered the race


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Bachmann: Obama 'Has Failed the African American Community' and Hispanic Communit*

I think it is hilarious that all of Obama's once supports are all turning against him.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Bachmann: Obama 'Has Failed the African American Community' and Hispanic Communit*

Where Obama is losing people is that he doesn't seem to grasp that he is the President of the USA, not just the President of left wing America. He had a lot of support from Independants in 2008. I think many will see their mistake and vote for someone who loves the USA in 2011. * Rick Perry *(Governor of Texas) is an interesting candidate. I like how he recently stated how the Left will never like us (the right), so stop trying to buddy up to them. Those are some fighting words, something we need in a leader. I am sick of typical politicians playing golf with each other instead of getting down to business (Speaker of the House and Obama comes to mind). The *Left is RUINING our great country*, we need someone to stand up to them...............


----------

